# New Denver beekeeper



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Will, welcome to beekeeping! Diving in both feet, great to see!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Will!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## cheryl mcdonald (Mar 29, 2011)

wow! makes my first swarm (only one) look lame
cheryl


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Gang!

I'm Mike, the carpenter and other half of this operation. I hadn't planned on scratch building hives... but during the kit assembly, I got kinda pissed that none of the box joints fit right. That's what happens when they cut parts from green lumber, then warehouse them for a while in our dry climate here. :doh:

So... onward... got an outyard ready to go on an organic farm, wildflower seed out, bees presumably on the way, and looking forward to a few stings.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

If either of you rookies are out on the western slope give us a shout and I'll run you around to a couple of the yards. Also, if you have any questions don't be shy about asking. Glad to see more Colorado beeks on the thread.


----------

